# Best connection for SVS PB13 Ultra: RCA or XLR?



## TheLion

Having the choice of using either the RCA or XLR pre-outs of my processor (Onkyo 886 Pre-amp) with my PB13 - Ultras I would like to know which one is the "best" option. Cable length is about 10 feet. 

If the PB13 internally is an unbalanced, single-ended design and just converting the balanced XLR input into an unbalanced signal before further processing isn't it better to just use a simple RCA connection (given reasonable cable length)?

I have no way to reasonably compare it myself. Perhaps Ed can chime in and tell us which connection is the way to go with the PB13.

Thanks!


----------



## drdoan

Probably doesn't make much difference at that length. If you have an RF noise problem, you may want to go with the XLR, but, the RCA should be fine. Others can shed more light on this. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb

XLR is a better shielded option and has a higher signal thus for longer lengths its a better choice. However for a 10' distance there should be no noticeable difference using RCA or XLR.


----------



## Ed Mullen

To answer your question, the XLR is a true balanced input. We include it more for convenience than anything else, as some customers only have XLR I/O on their gear. At typical HT interconnect lengths, there is usually no difference in S/N ratio between the two types of inputs.


----------



## TheLion

Thank you very much for the replies!

Ed,

I am planning to daisy chain multiple PB-13 subwoofers using either XLR or RCA connections. Does this application make XLR preferable?

If you daisy chain PB-13 is the signal "truly electrically repeated" or is it basically "just one long cable connection with partitions" (-> do I need to consider the sum of all cable lengths when choosing appropriate cables or just the connection from one PB-13 to another?)?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ed Mullen

If you are daisy chaining multiple subwoofers, the balanced I/O have less potential to pick-up stray noise/hum. Aside from the defeatable high pass filter on the outputs, it's a straight pass through - but at typical HT interconnect lengths you'll be fine - I've run 100' XLR cables for outdoor subwoofer testing with no problems at all.


----------

